# RODE A PERCHERON!



## Brandon (Jan 17, 2008)

HOLY COW!! today at ridin i rode a BEAUTIFUL! PERCHERON!!! she was AMAZIN! she had THE smoothiest walk, trot, and lope i have ever felt. She doesn't have very good manners, but she is a beauty! 
she is all black with i believe a stripe runnin down her face, she has beautiful feathers, and bottom line.. she was amazin!

My trainor took some pics of me on her, and once she sends me them i will post them!!

sorry guys, but i had to post this!


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

That's amazing I LOVE riding percherons!! Except, they're hard to get on from the ground.... I managed though! I used to ALWAYS ride one at camp, she was all black, and i loved her! 

Can't wait for pics :wink:


----------



## Brandon (Jan 17, 2008)

Yea tell me about it! First we had a horrible time catchin Maxy (the Percheron), so we hopped on acouple of horses and rode bareback and herded her until we kinda cornered her.. then i managed to jump on her and ride her bareback to the barn to tack her up..

It was fun tho


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

Brandon said:


> Yea tell me about it! First we had a horrible time catchin Maxy (the Percheron), so we hopped on acouple of horses and rode bareback and herded her until we kinda cornered her.. then i managed to jump on her and ride her bareback to the barn to tack her up..
> 
> It was fun tho


hmm, we couldn't catch the percheron i rode either.....

wow, that sounds like tons of fun though......


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

You're SOO lucky...I'd love to ride a bigger breed!!  They are so beautiful. Awesome!!


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Aww, thats awesome Brandon! Percherons are beautiful. I love them. Happy to hear you had such a great ride! Will you get to ride her again?


----------



## Brandon (Jan 17, 2008)

yes i will definantly ride her agian.. for now though, i might have to continue ridin nana (which is fine) cause she needs to lose weight.. and to give you an example of how much a chunky monkey she is, she is 14.1hh and she weighs 1015 pds, she is a sorrel tb mare. 

but i can ride Maxy any lesson i want.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

hahahaha tolon, I think we have someone in our grasp :lol: 

now the key is to change your mind into wanting a draft :twisted:


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

NOT Tolon but Solon. I knew it didn't seem right as I was typing it.

Sorry


----------



## chasin the dream (Jun 2, 2008)

ooh thats cool brandon.she sounds gorgeous! but yeah, perchies are awesome!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Next is riding a Clyde


----------

